

Ask HN: What has been your experience with working with APIs? - pamelafox

I'm giving a talk about building on top of 3rd party Web APIs and I know I've seen several developers recount their experiences in HN comments. I'd like to hear more about those experiences here. How did you benefit? How did you suffer? What did you take away from the experience? Thanks!
======
jcr
Pamela, your list of existing talks on APIs is very impressive [1]. With
recent changes afoot on HN and the backlash against mean and negative
comments, you may find it difficult collecting data publicly on API suffering.
Offering to hear tales of woe via email might be worthwhile.

[1] <http://www.pamelafox.org/talks>

